# [MOUNT] Mounter automatiquement une partition NTFS

## sebo

Bonjour,

Je cherche a automatiquement "mounter" ma partition NTFS pour poivoir acceder a des fichiers.

Or, j'ai quelques petits soucis pour faire cela.

Premierement, je me suis base sur un post  ici

mais sans succes...

Hum... J'ai recompile le kernel apres avoir integre le support pour le NTFS ainsi que Native Language Support (usually ISO 8859-1) in Native Language Support.

Puis, j'ai modifie le fstab pour y integrer la ligne suivante:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hda1               /mnt/c          ntfs            defaults,ro             0 0
> 
> 

 

Il doit me manquer quelque chose mais je ne vois pas quoi! Des suggestions?

----------

## BlakDrago

rajoute auto dans les options, ca devrait marcher

```
/dev/hda1               /mnt/c        ntfs            auto,ro,users   0 0
```

----------

## sebo

Merci BlakDrago mais cela ne marcher pas... Je viens de tester l'ajout de auto mais sans succes.

L'option "users" permet l'acces de la partition aux utilisateurs autres que root non?

Seb.

----------

## BlakDrago

oui c'est bien cela

est ce que tu arrive à la monter à la main

----------

## sebo

Non je n'y arrive pas:

[code]

bash-2.05b# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/c

mount: fs type ntfs not supported by kernel

[\code]

----------

## BlakDrago

si tu as compilé ntfs en tant que module, n'aurais tu pas oublier de faire un insmod ntfs (et dans ce cas rajoute ntfs dans /etc/module.autoload)

----------

## sebo

Lors du make menuconfig, j'ai pas mis M mais * sur la ligne correspondant au NTFS

Donc, il n'y a pas de module ntfs.o...

----------

## yoyo

 *sebo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> mount: fs type ntfs not supported by kernel
> ...

 

C'est curieux ... Tu es sûr de démarrer sur le bon noyau (as-tu bien monté /boot avant d'y copier ton nouveau noyau ??) ??

Est-ce que le root peux monter la partition ntfs ?? (Si c'est le cas, le message d'erreur ne correspond pas au problème ...).

Sinon, chez moi j'ai :

```
/dev/hda1               /mnt/c      ntfs            user,ro,umask=0222      0 0
```

Le umask, c'est une redondance avec le ro mais comme la partition ntfs est utilisée par un collègue, deux précautions valent mieux qu'une   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------

## yoyo

J'ai oublié (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) :

```
cd /usr/src/linux

grep NTFS .config

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set
```

Qu'as -tu ???

----------

## sebo

BonjourYoyo,

J'ai exactement la meme config du kernel...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> bash-2.05b# grep NTFS .config
> ...

 

Pour compiler le kernel, j'utilise la ligne de commande donnee dans le manuel d'installation Gentoo. A savoir:

```
# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

```

Bon, je ne vois pas du tout ce que j'ai oublie de faire...

----------

## yoyo

Mystère et boule de gomme ...

Suggestions :

-As-tu créé le dossier "/mnt/c" ??

-As-tu bien monté "/boot" avant de copier ton nouveau noyau ??

-root peut-il monter "/mnt/c" ??

-Enlève le "s" de "users" dans ton fstab ...

-Quel noyau utilises-tu ?? (moi c'est un 2.6.0-test4 mais ça fonctionnait aussi avec un 2.4.20-gaming)

----------

## yuk159

As tu essaye ? :

```
mount -t ntfs ...
```

ca m'etonnrerai que ca marche mais bon ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

[EDIT] plus serieusement je viens de penser a un truc :

la derniere fois que j'ai compile mon noyau j'ai l'impression qu'il n'a pas modifier les modules, j'ai du faire un mv /lib/modules/XXX/ /lib/modules/XXX.old mais peut-etre ai je fait une erreur parce qu'il ne m'avait jamais fait ca.

----------

## sebo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -As-tu bien monté "/boot" avant de copier ton nouveau noyau ??
> 
> 

 

Qu'entends tu par la?

Pour le reste des questions:

```

bash-2.05b# mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/c

mount: fs type ntfs not supported by kernel

bash-2.05b# 

```

Et, root a tous les droits sur le fichier /mnt/c

```
bash-2.05b# ls -ls /mnt/

total 2

   1 drwxrwxrwx    2 root     root           48 Sep  3 20:13 c

   1 drwx------    2 root     root           72 Apr  9 01:53 cdrom

   1 drwx------    2 root     root           72 Apr  9 01:53 floppy

   1 drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root           48 Aug  5 23:01 usbhd

```

J'utilise le noyau  linux-2.4.20

----------

## yuk159

il entend un truc du genre :

```
mount /boot
```

ou

```
mount /dev/hdxx /boot
```

 :Wink: 

avant de copier ton noyau puisque ton /boot ne ce monte pas automatiquement si tu a suivi l'install gentoo

----------

## sebo

En fait, je n'en suis pas a l'installation proprement dite. J'ai deja fini mon installation il y a 2 mois. Je cherche maintenant a acceder a ma partition ntfs. 

Lors de l'instal, j'ai effectivement mounte le /boot. Faut-il le faire a chaque recompilation du noyau?

Je crois qu'il faut juste copie le nouveau noyau dans /boot, non?

----------

## yuk159

tu pourrais lister ton /boot s'il te plait et ensuite faire un mount /boot et le relister  :Wink: 

----------

## sebo

```

bash-2.05b# ls -lsa /boot/

total 1337

   1 drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root           72 Sep  3 19:34 .

   1 drwxr-xr-x   18 root     root          408 Aug 23 17:52 ..

1336 -rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1366117 Sep  3 21:12 bzImage

bash-2.05b# mount /boot

bash-2.05b# ls -lsa         

total 1337

   1 drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root           72 Sep  3 19:34 .

   1 drwxr-xr-x   18 root     root          408 Aug 23 17:52 ..

1336 -rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1366117 Sep  3 21:12 bzImage

```

----------

## yuk159

 :Shocked:  tu pourrais nous montrer ton /etc/fstab s'il te plait parce la je comprend rien

----------

## sebo

```
bash-2.05b# more /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.10 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns of atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda5               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda7               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda6               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,users,unhide  0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/c          ntfs            auto,defaults,ro        0 0 

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). Adding the following

# line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will use almost no

#  memory if not populated with files)

tmpfs                   /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

usbdevfs                /proc/bus/usb   usbdevfs        defaults                0 0

bash-2.05b# 
```

----------

## sebo

```
bash-2.05b# more /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.10 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns of atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda5               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda7               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda6               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,users,unhide  0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/c          ntfs            auto,defaults,ro        0 0 

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). Adding the following

# line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will use almost no

#  memory if not populated with files)

tmpfs                   /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

usbdevfs                /proc/bus/usb   usbdevfs        defaults                0 0

bash-2.05b# 
```

----------

## yuk159

est-ce que tu utilise lilo ou grub comme chargeur de demarrage ?

je commence a me grater la tete servere la

----------

## ghoti

 *sebo wrote:*   

> Lors de l'instal, j'ai effectivement mounte le /boot. Faut-il le faire a chaque recompilation du noyau?
> 
> Je crois qu'il faut juste copie le nouveau noyau dans /boot, non?

 Lorsque l'installation est terminée, il n'y a en général pas besoin de monter la partition "boot" au démarrage suivant puisqu'elle ne contient rien de bien utile pour une session ordinaire.

Lorsque la partition "boot" n'est pas montée, le répertoire /boot (remarque bien la différence ! ) est un répertoire comme les autres.

Cela signifie qu'on peut y copier n'importe quoi.

Si, à ce moment, on monte la partition "boot" sur le répertoire /boot, le contenu du répertoire devient inaccessible et invisible.

Une erreur courante est d'oublier de monter la partition "boot" lorsqu'on qu'on veut y copier un nouveau kernel.

Dans ce cas, le nouveau kernel sera en réalité copié dans le répertoire /boot de la racine et non pas sur la partition "boot".

Par conséquent, si tu n'as pas modifié grub, ce nouveau noyau est  inaccessible au démarrage sauf, bien entendu, si tu tripotes le shell grub ...

D'après les listages que tu donnes, avant et après le mount, il semblerait bien qu'il y ait un peu de confusion  dans tout ça ! 

Normalement :

- avant le mount, /boot devrait être vide (à vérifier en faisant umount /boot; ls -a /boot)

- après le mount, /boot devrait faire apparaître le contenu de la partition "boot" (tes noyaux, grub, etcetera ...)

Je partage l'avis des camarades : il y a fort à parier que, sans le savoir, tu bootes toujours sur ton ancien noyau (celui qui ne connaît pas ntfs ...)

Comme, à part le ntfs, il est identique à l'ancien (enfin, je suppose), les nouveaux modules ne lui posent pas de problème, à l'exception de ntfs qu'il ignore tout simplement, même s'il existe !

Tu peux vérifier la version du noyau en cours en tapant uname -a. Tu devrais notamment y voir la date de compilation ...

Pour éviter les confusions, je donne toujours un nom unique à chacun de mes noyaux. En effet, il n'est pas obligatoire de garder le nom "bzImage" qui est bien trop laconique ! 

C'est d'ailleurs indispensable quand on a plusieurs noyaux !  :Wink: 

----------

## sebo

BINGO! Ghoti...

C'est effectivement cela. La partition boot n'etait pas montee sur le repertoire /boot. OK, je viens de comprendre quelque chose sur la facon dont fonctionne Linux et en particulier Gentoo.

Donc, maintenant, je peux acceder a ma partition NTFS.

Ceci dit, maintenant, ma config est dans les choux...

Je ne peux plus me connecter au web.. Il semble que le modem adsl usb (SAGEM F@st) n'est pas reconnu lorsque je le plugge dans le port USB.

J'ai regarde la config du kernel  et rien ne semble avoir saute depuis, je veux dire que le support USB est toujours autorise, etc...

Voila ce que je peux voir avec dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #modprobe adiusbadsl
> 
> insmod: a device named adiusbadsl already exist.
> ...

 

Merci encore a Ghoti, yuk159, yoyo.

Des suggestions?

----------

## ghoti

 *sebo wrote:*   

> Des suggestions?

 

Connais pas du tout ce modem à part que c'est un USB ...

Mais à tout hasard,  je suppose que la bête a besoin d'un module spécial : n'aurait-il pas été écrasé par ton make modules_install (un peu comme dans le cas des drivers Alsa) ?

----------

## sebo

Je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse d'un probleme avec le module car il est bien present. De plus, je pense qu'une config USB a du sauter lors quand j'ai recompile le kernel. Car, je peux lire:

 *Quote:*   

> wizard mode only supported if you have only 1 device plugged in 
> 
> I currently found 0 plugged devices 
> 
> 

 

Donc il ne trouve pas de peripheriques usb...

----------

## ghoti

 *sebo wrote:*   

> De plus, je pense qu'une config USB a du sauter lors quand j'ai recompile le kernel

 

Au minimum, lsmod devrait t'afficher usbcore et usb-uhci (ou éventuellement uhci tout court suivant le standard que tu as choisi).

Peut-être faut-il activer le hotplug ? (General setup/Support for hot-pluggable devices)

----------

## sebo

Alors, j'ai fait la commande lsmod:

```

Module            size         used by       Not tainted

adicusbadsl     95204      0                 (unused)

usbcore          65984      1                 [adiusbadsl]

```

Ce qui je remarque, c'est comme si le module adiusbadsl gerant le modem adsl est charge lors du boot. Auparavant, je le chargais avec insmod ou modprobe... Mes connaissances etant plus que limitees, je ne comprends pas comment j'en suis arrive la...

De plus, avant, lorsque je branchais le modem, je pouvais voir des messages sur une xterm comme quoi le device venait d'etre enregistre.

Maintenant, je ne vois plus cela.

En ce qui concerne l'activation de hotplug, je ne le trouve pas dans tout ce qui est disponible.

J'ai cherche avec la commande:

```
# more .config | grep HOTPLUG

```

Il y a plusieurs reponse concernant toutes le bus PCI. Et pas les composants comme usb ou pcmcia...

Je suis un peu perdu la..

----------

## yuk159

 *sebo wrote:*   

> Ce qui je remarque, c'est comme si le module adiusbadsl gerant le modem adsl est charge lors du boot. Auparavant, je le chargais avec insmod ou modprobe... Mes connaissances etant plus que limitees, je ne comprends pas comment j'en suis arrive la...

 

tu n'aurais pas installe hotplug ou rajoute ton module dans modules.autoload par hazard  :Wink: 

[EDIT]ZUT !!!

J'avais pas tout lu  :Embarassed: 

tu as fait un rc-update add hotplug default ?

----------

## ghoti

 *sebo wrote:*   

> Alors, j'ai fait la commande lsmod:
> 
> ```
> 
> Module            size         used by       Not tainted
> ...

 

Et le module USB-UHCI ??? Il est indispensable !

L'aurais-tu compilé en dur ?

 *Configure.help wrote:*   

> UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support
> 
> CONFIG_USB_UHCI
> 
>   The Universal Host Controller Interface is a standard by Intel for
> ...

 

----------

## sebo

J'ai regarde le fichier config avec la commande

 *Quote:*   

> more .config | grep USB
> 
> 

 

et voici le resultat:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # USB support
> 
> CONFIG_USB=m
> ...

 

Il semble que le UHCI soit compile en module.

J'ai regarde le modules.autoload mais il n'y a pas de aidusbadsl.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tu as fait un rc-update add hotplug default ?
> 
> 

 

Je ne me rappelle pas.. mais je ai tente cette commande et voici ce que cela me donne:

/sbin/rc-update : etc/initd/hotplug not found; aborting

Bizarre, le hotplug n'est pas reconnu. Pas etonnant que le plug l'usb ne soit pas detecte. Bon, je ne comprends pas.

----------

## ghoti

Il ne faut qu'un seul UHCI. Modifie ta config ainsi :

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m
> 
> # CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m is not set

 

(en réalité, il suffit de mettre le signe "#". Le "is not set" n'est pas indispensable, mais ça en jette  :Wink:  )

 *sebo wrote:*   

> /sbin/rc-update : etc/initd/hotplug not found; aborting
> 
> Bizarre, le hotplug n'est pas reconnu. Pas etonnant que le plug l'usb ne soit pas detecte. Bon, je ne comprends pas.

 

Il faut installer le package sys-apps/hotplug !

----------

## sebo

Salut,

J'ai commente les deux lignes de facon a obtenir le config voulue. Apres recompilation du kernel, etc, j'ai toujours le meme probleme...

Le modem USB n'est pas vu comme plugge sur le port USB...

Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe la..   :Sad: 

Je regarde la FAQ du site http://www.linux-usb.org/,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Q: What's the fastest way to get USB HotPlugging set up? 
> 
> A: HotPlugging is a facility that can load and configure drivers as you plug in your devices. The idea is that you should be able to just plug in your device and use it, even if that cuts into sales of Linux sysadmin bibles. It's not USB-specific; Cardbus hotplugging works the same way, and other kernel subsystems should be taking the same approach. 
> ...

 

Je ne comprends pas ce qu'ils veulent dire par "and enable HOTPLUG". Que faut-il faire...

PS: Le resultat de la commande lsmod n'a pas bouge d'un poil...[/quote]

----------

## ghoti

 *sebo wrote:*   

> Je ne comprends pas ce qu'ils veulent dire par "and enable HOTPLUG". Que faut-il faire...

 

Simplement activer le "Support for  hotpluggable devices" dans la configuration du kernel :

 *.config wrote:*   

> #
> 
> # General setup
> 
> #
> ...

 

Note : il ne faut pas activer le "PCI hotplug" : cette partie là est expérimentale (=source de problèmes) et il y a de grandes chances que tu n'aies pas ce genre de périphériques ...

----------

## sebo

Hola,

J'ai vérifié que l'option CONFIG_HOTPLUG est bien utilisée...

Donc, ce n'est pas cela non plus.

----------

## yuk159

La sortie de la commande emerge -s hotplug te donne quoi sebo ?

----------

## sebo

Cette commande n'a pas besoin du réseau non? Elle se contente de chercher dans l'arbre de portage si hotplug est installé? 

En fait, je ne crois pas qu'il le soit car  j'obtiens (avec rc-update)

/sbin/rc-update : etc/initd/hotplug not found; aborting

----------

## yuk159

Le probleme sebo c'est que ci je te pose cette question c'est juste pour savoir si hotplug et installe sur ton systeme.

ex :

AcidBurn root # emerge -s hotplug

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : hotplug ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-apps/hotplug

      Latest version available: 20030501-r2

Latest version installed: 20030501-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 44 kB

      Homepage:    http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net

      Description: USB and PCI hotplug scripts

C'est juste pour evacuer la question la plus bete que je puisse trouver, au moins on sait que ce n'est pas ca et on peut passer a autre chose   :Razz: 

Si tu veux que quelqu'un puisse t'aider (et y'en a beaucoup qui le peuvent sur ce forum) il faudrai deja que tu sois sur que hotplug est installe ou non sur ton systeme

----------

## yoyo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Si tu veux que quelqu'un puisse t'aider (et y'en a beaucoup qui le peuvent sur ce forum) il faudrai deja que tu sois sur que hotplug est installe ou non sur ton systeme

 

Petite question bête : hotplug fonctionne si on change de noyau ??

Ne faut-il pas le réinstaller à la manière des nvidia-kernel, alsa, pcmcia et autre ??

Petite remarque en passant, le titre du thread ne correspond plus du tout au problème traité maintenant. Je suggère d'ouvrir un autre thread.

Peut-être les Gourous Gentoo francophones ne sont-ils pas intéressés par du fstab !!!

----------

## yuk159

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ne faut-il pas le réinstaller à la manière des nvidia-kernel, alsa, pcmcia et autre ??

 

Avec la meme config du noyau non (si hotplug est bien active , ce qui semble etre le cas)  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ne faut-il pas le réinstaller à la manière des nvidia-kernel, alsa, pcmcia et autre ??

 

En fait, ce qui te trouble sans doute, c'est qu'il faut deux choses

1. Activer le support hotplug dans le noyau

Ce support fait les choses suivantes :

- il surveille les événements sur le bus usb

- dès qu'il détecte quelque-chose, il envoye un message à la ronde dans l'espoir que "quelqu'un" l'entendra.

2. Installer et démarrer le daemon fourni par l'ebuild hotplug.

Celui-ci est capable, justement, d'entendre les messages "usb" venant du noyau et de gérer le chargement/déchargement des modules adéquats (en fonction du périf concerné) plus diverses autres choses.

Comme le disait yuk159, si tu ne touches pas à cette option dans la config du noyau, il n'y a pas de raison que le hotplug soit supprimé.

D'un autre côté, le package hotplug n'est pas un module (comme alsa ou nvidia) mais un daemon. Il n'a pas de relation intime avec le noyau (à la différence des modules) et il ne faut donc pas le réinstaller.

Par contre, il faut l'activer explicitement dans le runlevel default (rc-update)

 *sebo wrote:*   

> /sbin/rc-update : etc/initd/hotplug not found; aborting

 

Cela prouve que l'ebuild hotplug n'est pas installé, ou du moins que le script de démarrage correspondant n'est pas là où il doit être ...

Un nouvel emerge s'impose ...

----------

## yoyo

Des explications toujours claires et précises : MERCI GHOTI.

Une petite précision tout de même : comment sont gérés les périph. USB qui sont présents dans la config du noyau ???

C'est hotplug qui va les chercher ???

Et s'ils sont inclus "en dur" dans le noyau, comment ça se passe ???

Je n'utilise (pour l'instant) aucun périph. USB (dual-boot avec NT donc pas d'USB  :Sad:  ) pour le moment. Mais pour le moment seulement   :Smile:  ....

Je pense que je vais commencer à me documenter ...

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> comment sont gérés les périph. USB qui sont présents dans la config du noyau ???
> 
> C'est hotplug qui va les chercher ???
> 
> 

 

Suis pas sûr de comprendre la question mais on pourrait dire que le kernel dispose en gros de 2 mécanismes dont le schéma serait :

- pour les périfs "classiques", il fait appel à kmod qui se débrouille avec les modutils (modprobe, insmod ...) et le fichier /etc/modules.conf

- pour les périphs usb, il lance un message à l'extérieur avec, notamment l'identification du périphérique détecté (c'est le protocole usb qui impose la structure de cette identification).

Hotplug récupère le message, examine son contenu et fait le nécessaire en fonction.

En très gros et en très général, la démarche est un peu la même dans les 2 cas. La différence, c'est que l'usb est sensé être plus "mobile" que les périphs classiques. Il y a donc besoin d'une gestion adaptée et c'est ce que fait hotplug.

Le fait que le module fasse ou non partie des sources du noyau n'a pas d'importance : le fonctionnement est identique. Simplement, s'il fait partie des sources, les gars auront pris la peine de le mentionner dans le menuconfig.

Si c'est un module "étranger" (nvidia, alsa), on le compile en général à part. 

Les différentes variantes du kernel ne fournissent pas toutes les mêmes modules et, partant, pas le même menuconfig ...

 *Quote:*   

> Et s'ils sont inclus "en dur" dans le noyau, comment ça se passe ???

 

Ben là, il n'est plus question de "module" : comme tu le dis, les fonctions sont "en dur", à l'intérieur du noyau, donc le kernel fait sa popotte tout seul dans son coin et il n'y a pas besoin de s'en occuper  :Wink: 

C'est un peu comme les librairies :

- soit tu copies le code source de la librairie dans ton propre programme et tu obtiens un "gros" machin mais qui est complètement indépendant.

- soit tu lies dynamiquement la librairie, c'est-à-dire que tu ne stocke dans ton programme que des références vers des fonctions externes mais tu dois alors prévoir un mécanisme qui permette de faire réellement le lien au moment de l'exécution.

Les 2 approches ont leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients ...

----------

## yoyo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Suis pas sûr de comprendre la question mais ...
> 
> [snip   ]

 

En fait, ma question était : est-ce que j'ai besoin de "hotplug" pour les périphériques USB présents dans le menuconfig du noyau (par exemple le  "Microtek X6USB scanner support" pour le gaming) ??

Ma supposition étant que si les sources sont inclues dans le noyau, il y a plus de chance que cela fonctionne sans problème (mais en réflechissant un peu, je me dis que cette supposition est assez aléatoire, cf. les modules alsa inclus dans le 2.4 ...).

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Les 2 approches ont leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients ...

 

En effet, ça me rappelle une histoire de librairie ...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> est-ce que j'ai besoin de "hotplug" pour les périphériques USB présents dans le menuconfig du noyau (par exemple le  "Microtek X6USB scanner support" pour le gaming) ??

 

Finalement, tu te demandes si le hotplug est systématiquement nécessaire pour l'usb, c'est ça ?

Tu te demandes aussi s'il est réservé uniquement aux modules ne faisant pas partie du kernel officiel ?

Le terme "hotplug" recouvre en réalité 3 choses essentielles :

- le "support hotplug" du noyau. La seule chose qu'il fait est de détecter les connexions/déconnexions sur le bus usb.

Lorsqu'un tel événement est détecté il lance le programme /sbin/hotplug (s'il existe)

- ce programme (/sbin/hotplug) fait partie du package hotplug.

Il va examiner dans /etc/hotplug si on a prévu quelque-chose à faire pour le périf qui a provoqué l'événement

- enfin, pour pouvoir détecter des périfs usb lors du démarrage, il y a le rc-script /etc/init.d/hotplug.

Celui-ci utilise également la config stockée dans /etc/hotplug.

Tu remarqueras que jusqu'ici, il n'a jamais été question de "module" !

Mais on y vient  :Wink: 

Bon, en effet, un périf a en général besoin de code qui puisse le "faire tourner".

Si ce code est en module, il faut en plus le charger.

Si on veut le charger d'office au démarrage, on a plusieurs choix : modules.conf, modules.autoload ou des scripts perso qu'on appelle par exemple par /etc/conf.d/start.local.

Hotplug offre une possibilité supplémentaire avec le rc-script /etc/init.d/hotplug.

Mais par rapport à un périphérique ordinaire, certains périfs usb peuvent être branchés ou débranchés à chaud. A cette occasion, il y a sûrement des initialisations de toutes sortes à faire.

Les modutils ne sont pas très utiles dans ce cas (pas vraiment prévu pour ça)

C'est là où intervient le "signal hotplug" du noyau et le déclenchement de /sbin/hotplug à chaque fois (voir plus haut)

Cela signifie qu'on peut prévoir dans /etc/hotplug des scripts à exécuter dans chaque cas (initialisation, chargement éventuel de modules complémentaires, montage automatique, lancement de programmes applicatifs ...)

Pour en revenir à ton  "Microtek X6USB scanner support", j'avoue que je ne sais pas si oui ou non hotplug le prend en charge spécifiquement.

Disons que ce n'est théoriquement pas indispensable si tu ne passes pas ton temps à le brancher/débrancher.

S'il est supporté par hotplug, c'est probablement lui qui charge le module.

En tout cas, même si ce n'est pas prévu actuellement, c'est une "simple" question de scripts (mais ne me demande pas comment les écrire !  :Laughing:  )

----------

## yoyo

A nouveau un grand MERCI à toi ghoti pour tes explications limpides et précises et pour le temps que tu consacres à les écrire (là ou d'autre se seraient contentés d'un RTFM) : j'ai tout compris   :Very Happy:  .

 :Arrow:   La connaissance s'accroît quand on la partage ...

----------

## yuk159

C'est vrai que c'est toujours un plaisir de te lire, pour le fond et sur a forme.

J'aimerai bien rediger comme ca ...sniff   :Crying or Very sad: 

merci en tout cas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>    La connaissance s'accroît quand on la partage ...

 

Adepte de Jean-Claude Bellamy ?  :Wink: 

Dommage qu'il ait choisi le côté obscur de la force, sinon on aurait probablement droit à autre chose que mes piètres interventions !

----------

## yoyo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Adepte de Jean-Claude Bellamy ? 

 En effet ...   :Smile:   (esprit/homme/site à conseiller à tous)

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Dommage qu'il ait choisi le côté obscur de la force, 

 Il aime la difficulté ...   :Wink: 

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> sinon on aurait probablement droit à autre chose que mes piètres interventions !

 Tu te sous-estimes ...   :Cool: 

----------

## yuk159

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Tu te sous-estimes ...  

 

 *yuk_c_propos_n'engage_que_lui wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La modestie force le respect (en douceur) 
> 
> 

 

Merci pour le lien.

T'as le partage dans le sang ou quoi ?  :Mr. Green: 

Je rigole, bien sur mais ca me fait plaisir de venir sur ce forum a cause de ca justement.

Il y a de vrai personnalites, le ton y est souvent agreable et y on apprend beaucoup (pas seulement en info d'ailleur). 

Je n'ai personnellement pas grand chose a offrir mais je participe comme je peux  :Wink: 

[EDIT] bon en relisant ca fait un peut dallas comme truc mais bon ...

il est bientot minuit (et le petit vin a table etait pas mauvais  :Rolling Eyes: )

je poste quand meme  :Razz: 

----------

